
ECJ says Airbnb Ireland should not be restricted by French law - rusk
https://www.rte.ie/news/europe/2019/0430/1046535-airbnb-euro-court/
======
NotPaidToPost
To clarify: This all relates to business activities in France, not Ireland.

The decision is that Airbnb is not a real estate broker and thus is not
subject to the legal restrictions applying to real estate brokers under French
law.

